# Self Stick Nomex Smoker Gasket, 1/2" x 1/8" w/ Lavalock Technology



## sskyking (May 18, 2015)

Anybody tried this?  If so, what has been your experience and do you have any tips?


I would be applying to a well used Bandera.


----------



## radioguy (May 18, 2015)

I bought the same stuff, same supplier, but not self adhere. It worked great to seal the door on a
small electric.  Only problem is that it sheds little fibers. Going to try a nylon rope type next time.

RG


----------

